# He sold for 420,000~!



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

wow he's a pretty stocky throughbred. 

He looks nice though thats cool. 
I hope you guys go far together.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

aww he looks like a sweety


----------



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

he is beautiful


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Aww he looks adorable!! I've been trying to look up my boy, but with only his brands and paddock name, its a bit hard!! All i know is he raced for 3 years over flat and steeple and won over $20,000.. not much for a race horse but meh lol

Ur horse is beautiful


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

How old is he?


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> How old is he?


According to the link of his pedigree...he just turned 10!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow..
I just can't believe that someone paid almost malf a million for a horse that ended up being a dud on the track... and is now free...


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

what a beautiful horse.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I think that he's the most beautiful tb I've ever seen! He looks so much healthier than most of the tb's I've seen, hes actually got really nice muscle! I LOVE HIM! That's awesome you got him for free.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! hes really pretty. so beautifully chunky for a tb


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Very pretty horse


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, guys.
I'm soo glad to finally have a calm horse that I can handle & not worry about getting run over~!
With his size (over 16.0hh) and my height (5'3 & not growing)
he has to be gentle~!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice pedgree. Dana and your horse share the Native Dancer line as well


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Is Dana your mare?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree, he's pretty. It's rather unbelievable he sold for that much.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeh both of my thoroughbreds have got the breeding line "Native Dancer"... acually every tb i have owned has... Native dancer got around alot i think hehe :lol: :lol: :lol:

Your horse is very nice


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Was Native Dancer good?
I don't know much about racehorses :lol:


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

Whoa!! he's Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!








I love chunky tb's!
-Sarah


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Hes very handsome and I think he knows it. Hes very filled out and had a great conformation from what I can see. Very pretty color. Nice eye too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

my first horse was a mare right of the Native Dancer line. Thick horse!


----------

